# INDIAN RUNNER DUCKS



## N2TORTS (Apr 11, 2010)

Well .... along my adventures and love for animals. I was visiting another tortoise breeder years back. He had these two ducks that were crusin' round his backyard... I was asking all sorts of questions and found out ... 
They are .. IndianRunner Ducks...." flightless" birds from Asia. They Stand Erect like a Penguin whilewalking/running around.
Needless to say I ordered some eggs through the net... few months later ...and Wa la " .. I had my own " runners"
... Needless to say they are very prolific and breed at a young age . I ordered a few more eggs to try and get some variations in color as well as different linage. I was producing all kinds of colors and pieds and even had one solid " silver grey" a rare color for these. They were lots of fun .... and if you have the room I suggest them...as they act more like a dog and follow you around ... plus make great " watch Birds" .. for keeping an eye /quack" ..on your outdoor tort enclosures. Although like all wild game can be messy with their droppings.
Here are some shots of the " addiction"...I went on to hatch ..Button quail, peacocks,golden pheasants...among the few...was alot of fun and a great learning experience.
JD~


----------



## Candy (Apr 11, 2010)

Don't you love the circle of life? It's fantastic. That little baby duck probably thought you were it's mother since you're the first one it saw when it hatched.  I love your pictures would love to see the other birds that you've hatched that you were talking about.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 11, 2010)

Beautiful! How amazing to be part of that experience!


----------

